# Regumate porcine - dosage??



## Ginn (13 February 2011)

Without getting into a debate about using the porcine rather than equine regumate (all agreed with vet) I just want to clarify dosage....

N.B. We are using the Regumate for behavioural problems and for Tilly we have established that hormones, cycling and the resulting discomfort is very definately the route of her problems.

Till's has had 6 weeks off the Regumate (Equine as was the first time to try it) as she has not been in work. She is now coming back into ridden work and spring is very definitely on its way  so having checked with vet we are now starting her back on the Regumate. Lovely pig farmer has supplied me with it (with vets consent) and dropped it off last week and we started her on it yesterday.

Yesterday I gave her 10ml (2 x 5ml squirts) on the basis this was either the correct amount or double wouldn't be a problem on the first dosing as vet previously advised a "loading" dose for the first one anyway. But I now need to make sure I get it right and just want to check my understanding of the maths.

*Dosage*

*Equine Regumate* 2.2mg altrengest per ml of solution which equates to a dosage of 0.044mg altrenogest per kg of bodyweight so a 500kg horse will require 22 mg altrenogest which is *10ml of regumate* (2.2 x 10 = 22)

*Porcine Regumate* 0.4% solution: one 5 ml dose gives 20 mg altrenogest. 

Therefore 5ml Porcine is approx 10ml Equine (0.2 mg altrenogest difference which is *I think* negligable???)

Does this sound right? 

If so it makes the Porcine even cheaper as halves the amount administered as well as reducing the initial purchase price!!!


----------

